# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  Finalmente água no aquario!!!!

## Adão Pesqueira

Pois muito bem, após a experiência em doces, resolvi dar o próximo passo, salgados... 
Com um cunhado salgado  :SbSourire2:   com o qual me tenho vindo a habituar a esta nova etapa, comecei os preparativos para o meu novo menino. As coisas vão a passo de caracol devido aos custos, mas penso que vai valer a pena. 
Agradeço comentários e sugestões, desde que positivas  :Vitoria:  .

*Material em stock:*  :Pracima:  

Aquário 120x60x60 
Sump 45x45x45 (91litros) 

Rocha Morta - 50kg
Areão de Coral TMC nº2 - 24kg 

Escumador Aquacare (aquas ate 2000)

Reactor de Cálcio - Aqua Care Turbo-calcium reactor 2
Botija Co2 com manómetros e electrovalvula

1 x SunSun dupla 6000
1 x Wortech MP40W gen2

1 x EHEIM compact+ 3000 para retorno

Osmoregulador Universal TUNZE

1 x  Aquecedor HAILEA 300W
1 x  Aquecedor Jaeger 250w 


*Material a adquirir:*

1 x VorTech MP 40W 
Iluminação DIY 8x T5 54w com três espectros  

Digam de vossa justiça e casquem no noviço

----------


## Paulo Lourenço

Boas, Adão,
Dois reparos. 
1 - Onde dizes Rocha Morta - 50 kg, não quererías dizer Rocha Viva ? Só com rocha morta, não chegas a lado nenhum.
2 - Com 60 de coluna de àgua, acho que vais ter que utilizar Hqi`s. Só T5`s, não vão permitir iluminar eficientemente junto ao fundo.
Abraço,
Paulo

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Paulo

Na minha opinião, 8x54W chega e sobra para as dimensões em causa, alguns podem até considerar excessiva.Se tivesse 70cm ou 80cm de altura a história era outra.
Não percebo porque dizes ser insuficiente.

Adão
Tal como o Paulo referiu, terás que colocar Rocha viva (mesmo que pouca) para colonizar a rocha morta.
Quanto mais rocha viva colocares mais rápido será o ciclo, tirando isso não vejo inconveniente.

As 2 vortech serão tambem mais que suficientes.

Cps
Gil

Cps
Gil

----------


## Adão Pesqueira

Obrigado a ambos.

Rocha para já só mesmo morta, a quando do enchimento do aqua irei adquirir rocha viva. 
Esta rocha que tenho vai servir para estruturar o layout são basicamente reefplates.

Quanto ao resto o que aconselham??

cumps
Adão

----------


## Adão Pesqueira

Bem! hoje chegaram as bombas.... a vortech..... é ***** :EEK!:  
A sun sun parece ter evoluido relativamente as anteriores, novos veios....

Estou com menos uma dor de cabeça.

próximo passo... aquario e termostatos e depois provavelmente a montagem.

vai ser o meu presente de  :Xmascheers:  .

----------


## André Nunes

hehe,  omeu presente de natal é uma clha com 3 lampadas t5 para o meu de 80 litros.
mesmo sem termostato ,  podes meter ja a agua a ciclar, a rocha viva nao morre,  e os eremitas tambem nao!

----------


## Adão Pesqueira

Ainda falta o aquario..... :Coradoeolhos:  mas deve chegar ate final do ano.

Ai sim e mesmo que faltem algumas coisas, vou enche-lo para começar a ciclar agua.
Cumps

----------


## Adão Pesqueira

Para um aquario desta capacidade, qual a capacidade da bomba de reposição aconselhada? 3000l/h serão suficentes?

Cumps

----------


## Manuel Faria

viva

Eu tenho um aqua mais ou menos com as dimensões do teu( 125x55x60) e tenho 2800 no retorno. 

Penso que é ao retorno que te referes quando falas em reposição :Admirado:

----------


## Adão Pesqueira

Isso mesmo, desculpa.

já agora que bomba aconselhas?
Estava muito vocacionado para uma ATI ou uma Aquabee, mas hoje vi umas EHEIM compactas 3000l/h muito maneirinhas COMPACTAS relativamente à concorrência são quase metade do tamanho. Que vos parece?

Cumps



> viva
> 
> Eu tenho um aqua mais ou menos com as dimensões do teu( 125x55x60) e tenho 2800 no retorno. 
> 
> Penso que é ao retorno que te referes quando falas em reposição

----------


## Manuel Faria

viva

Bombas há muitas. Depende do que queiras gastar. Deves saber se a queres fora ou dentro da águs, se faz ruido etc. A EHEIM é de certeza uma boa bomba.
Eu tenho no retorno uma new jet de 2800 e e uma aqua bee no escumador e estou satisfeito com ambas na questão do ruido.

No desempenho também não tenho queixa.

----------


## Adão Pesqueira

Boas!

Optei por uma EHEIM compact+ 3000 para retorno, o aquario já chegou, com um problema na furação, mas em principio amanha já fica resolvido. 
Já adquiri tambem os PVC's para as ligações da sump, resumindo, está nos finalmentes  :yb663:  

Amanha vou ver das divisorias para a sump depois ÁGUA, muita Água  :yb624: , por acaso ninguem vai a uma colecta nestes próximos dias???? :Whistle:  

Cumps
Adão

----------


## Adão Pesqueira

Bem!

Estamos nos finalmentes da preparação do aquário, neste momento estou em fase de testes aos pvc's entre aqua e e sump, tal como a estanquidade da coluna seca  .... até agora tudo operacional.
Foi colocado também hoje o fundo em azul oceano, parece ter ficado bem, mas vamos esperar por amanhã, para ver o resultado final.

Amanhã espero ja postar umas fotos para terem uma ideia.

Cumps

----------


## José B. Ferreira

Boas

O teu aquário tem coluna seca? qual o diâmetro dos furos?

Cumprimentos

José Ferreira

----------


## Adão Pesqueira

> Boas
> 
> O teu aquário tem coluna seca? qual o diâmetro dos furos?
> 
> Cumprimentos
> 
> José Ferreira


Coluna seca com 25cm x 15 cm, 3 furos descarga e retorno 25mm ladrão/durso 50mm

Cumps

----------


## Adão Pesqueira

Bom tal como dito anteriormente, cá vão as minhas primeiras fotos, embora que ainda em construção do meu aqua.
Espero que gostem e que comentem.


Este foi o dia da chegada do menino...


a colocação de estrutura de madeira embora que temporaria, mas é preciso, porque tenho uma cadela terrorista, que adora roer o que esta á boca...


a colocação do fundo


uma ideia geral de como vão ficar as coisas

Comentem por favor

Cumps

----------


## André Nunes

ui, ja to a ver que vem ai um sistema e peras!!!!!!!

estou ansioso de ver a evoluçao desse grande sistema!

ta muito fixe! :SbOk5:

----------


## José B. Ferreira

O upgrade do meu aquário actual, vai ter as dimensões do teu, o que desperta em mim uma certa curiosidade pelo acompanhamento do teu projecto. Para já ainda estou à espera da entrega da estrutura de ferro para apoio do aquário.

Força nisso.

José Ferreira

----------


## Adão Pesqueira

Uma tentativa de layout que vos parece?









Agradeço comentários

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

Boas Adão :Olá:  

acho que está muito giro, com a grutas e poucas rochas no substrato o que deve dar para teres boa circulação. :SbOk3:  

Mas só tens rocha morta? Quando é que vais encher o aqua?

----------


## Adão Pesqueira

> Boas Adão 
> 
> acho que está muito giro, com a grutas e poucas rochas no substrato o que deve dar para teres boa circulação. 
> 
> Mas só tens rocha morta? Quando é que vais encher o aqua?


Rocha viva so depois de meter água, o que deve acontecer no próximo fim de semana, uma vez que quero introduzir uma parte de água do mar bastante significativa e isso implica transporte de muita agua e muita força de braços  :KnSmileyVertTirantLangue:

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Boas.

Como tens as rochas na vertical ou horizontal, isso fica com um aspecto um bocado artificial.

Sugestões: 

- Experimenta fazer um monte de rocha grande num lado e um monte pequeno no outro, por exemplo;

- Deixa espaço livre entre os dois montes, mas não deixes esse espaço exactamente ao centro, porque isso quebra-te o layout em 2 metades;

- Faz os montes com alturas significativamente diferentes e cria um efeito de profundidade deixando a rocha se aproximar mais do vidro da frente em certas zonas e noutras muito mais recuadas.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues d Sousa

:SbOk:   Boas da Bermuda,

 Vem ai mais um grande projecto :tutasla:  , esta ficar giro,
    Fico a espera de mais fotos.

Abraço da Bermuda :SbOk:  .
RicardoJRS

----------


## Adão Pesqueira

Uma duvida!

A colocação das bombas de circulação... Estava a pensar colocar as duas do mesmo lado, a sunsun escondida por traz da rocha e a Wortech do lado mais alto do layout, ou seja, ao lado da coluna seca.
Será que consigo uma boa circulação em todo o aquário?

A disposição também esta ou pouco diferente comentem...

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Qual é a altura da estrutura metálica?

----------


## Adão Pesqueira

> Qual é a altura da estrutura metálica?


85cm

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Já não está tudo à mesma altura... mas continua parecendo um bocado artificial porque as rochas estão todas colocadas em ângulos rectos. Mas talvez com corais isso possa disfarçar.

----------


## Adão Pesqueira

> Já não está tudo à mesma altura... mas continua parecendo um bocado artificial porque as rochas estão todas colocadas em ângulos rectos. Mas talvez com corais isso possa disfarçar.


Obrigado Alfredo pelo comentário. Sou também dessa opinião, mas não vamos esquecer que isto é só a rocha morta e serve como base de sustenção do layout final, que se vai moldando e ajustando com os corais, tambem com a introdução da rocha viva.

----------


## Adão Pesqueira

Finalmente a agua!!!

Obrigado antes de mais ao João Judicibus, pela tão rápida entrega do sal.

Bom faz hoje exactamente um mês que coloquei água no aquário, tudo correu pelo melhor, excepto para as minhas costas.

Desde já umas fotos para imortalizar o momento, ainda hoje devo de tirar fotos ao sistema já em pleno funcionamento, com a rocha morta e substrato.











Cumps

----------


## André Nunes

olha esse termometro é igualzinho ao meu, sao bue precisos. boa sorte com isso.

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

Algumas novidades deste aquário??

Então Adão Pesqueira como vai isso?

----------


## Adão Pesqueira

algumas alterações.... :SbRequin2:  Drasticas!!! tudo novo como podes ver no novo topico

http://www.reefforum.net/f18/re-star...m-fotos-18875/

Abraços

----------

